# First Post, (Almost) major newb mistake



## MementoMori (Jun 15, 2015)

So, I thought I might brighten your Monday by sharing the really stupid thing I almost did.

I was ordering my first batch of Test E for my first cycle. My first cycle involves two weekly 250mg pins, as per the usual first cycle. I saw that the bottle I was ordering said 250mg and was $49. So I, being a total moron, started to freak out thinking that I would need to buy two of those bottle for each week of the cycle, totaling up to almost 1k for a cycle. Only a minute or two later did I noticed the whole 250mg/1ml part and that the bottle contained 10ml. 

So, not much more to the story than that. I'm an idiot and can't read apparently.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 15, 2015)

So you have a bunch of extra test?


----------



## DF (Jun 15, 2015)

MATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lets see...hmmmm
250mg 2x/week =500mg
250mg/ml x 10 =  2500mg
1 vial = approx 5 weeks
1 12 week cycle = ? vials :32 (19):

Try your hand at cycle math!

Elmo did this one on Sesame Street once..... True


----------



## MementoMori (Jun 15, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> So you have a bunch of extra test?



Like I said, *almost* made a huge mistake! Luckily I figured that there was no way college kids managed to shell out $1,000+ for a single cycle and reread the description.


----------



## MementoMori (Jun 15, 2015)

DF said:


> MATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lets see...hmmmm
> 250mg 2x/week =500mg
> ...



I know that now! At first I read it as 250mg in the whole thing. I missed the 10ml per bottle part at first. :32 (1):


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 15, 2015)

So, 250mg x 2 times a week,  times 12 weeks with 10cc per vial,at 250mg per ml,  how many vials needed for this cycle and whats the remainder of that sum? 
If you can solve this one, youre a  genius in my book.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jun 15, 2015)

Great story, pal.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 15, 2015)

DF said:


> MATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lets see...hmmmm
> 250mg 2x/week =500mg
> ...


Dammit 5 years of college down the drain....


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 15, 2015)

I always excelled at math.  Then I had to start figuring cycle doses and bottles and shit......then I realized I'm an idiot.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol no one said steroids were cheap! Get it son!!!


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 16, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> I always excelled at math.  Then I had to start figuring cycle doses and bottles and shit......then I realized I'm an idiot.



I always excelled at math as well,  luckily i had one of those teachers that was like,  so if johny had 10 bottles of test at 250mg per ml how many mg would a 10 ml bottle have and how many needles would johny need. So I was able to easily comprehend it, LOL 
They just taught better back in my day,  unlike today.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 16, 2015)

No shame in almost making a mistake but catching it.  Now, had you actually pinned a full vial twice a week, that would be a story!

On a side note, I think 500/week for 12 weeks is a little too week.  I would start there but have enough on hand to increase and run longer if you decide.  Personally I would get 4 vials if they're 10ml each of 250mg/ml


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 16, 2015)

it wouldnt of been a bad mistake (unless its garbage)you have your next cycles covered lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2015)

I always sucked at math so I would just order like 6 bottles of everything and hope I didn't run out.

Of course now I have like 1 bottle of every anabolic on earth... maybe I will just blend them all into one huge jug and see what happens.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 16, 2015)

Or do this ^^^


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 16, 2015)

Pillar you will be going super saiyan if you do that


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 16, 2015)

For those of us who forget how to math.

What difference if any would you see from 15 weeks compared to the standard 12?

Other than a couple extra pins and your test staying up longer, would there be any extra noticeable benefits?


----------



## DF (Jun 16, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> For those of us who forget how to math.
> 
> What difference if any would you see from 15 weeks compared to the standard 12?
> 
> Other than a couple extra pins and your test staying up longer, would there be any extra noticeable benefits?



Good lord man!  Everyone knows you can't end a cycle on an odd week.  It's gotta be 16!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 16, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I always sucked at math so I would just order like 6 bottles of everything and hope I didn't run out.
> 
> Of course now I have like 1 bottle of every anabolic on earth... maybe I will just blend them all into one huge jug and see what happens.




Fuk it I'll pin it.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 16, 2015)

But but but but I don't know how many vials to order!!!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 16, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Fuk it I'll pin it.


is it weird if I want to watch?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 16, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> is it weird if I want to watch?




Sorta yea.....


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 16, 2015)

OK never mind then


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 16, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> But but but but I don't know how many vials to order!!!



2 more than you think you need.

And yes, your best gains will likely come in those additional week.  12 is too short, IMO


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 16, 2015)

DF said:


> Good lord man!  Everyone knows you can't end a cycle on an odd week.  It's gotta be 16![/
> 
> Well i messed this post up. Any way to delete your post instead of just being able to edit it?


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 16, 2015)

I messed up again,  overly tierd fellas,  my appologies.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 16, 2015)

Wtf it did it again.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 16, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> For those of us who forget how to math.
> 
> What difference if any would you see from 15 weeks compared to the standard 12?
> 
> Other than a couple extra pins and your test staying up longer, would there be any extra noticeable benefits?



The same difference that youd see from 8-12 weeks.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 16, 2015)

Lmao thanks Jax. 

Take your time replying lmao


----------



## MementoMori (Jun 16, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> it wouldnt of been a bad mistake (unless its garbage)you have your next cycles covered lol



True! hahaha I suppose it could have been a worse mistake.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 16, 2015)

JAXNY said:


> Wtf it did it again.



Jaxny,
Can you please just go back to posting in poem style......!?  hahaha!!


----------



## ColoradoJay (Jun 16, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I always sucked at math so I would just order like 6 bottles of everything and hope I didn't run out.
> 
> Of course now I have like 1 bottle of every anabolic on earth... maybe I will just blend them all into one huge jug and see what happens.



HAHA.  Yeah, well....when AML started running their double your order for an extra $80....well, I may or may not have my next few cycles covered ;-)


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 16, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Jaxny,
> Can you please just go back to posting in poem style......!?  hahaha!!



Ok,  just for you AlphaD,  i know how my poems make you tingle,  Lol.


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 10, 2018)

I think your math is spot on if you factor in the underdosed quotient.  10 ml pin to get 250 mg products. 1000mg T = 40 ml oil.


----------



## deejeff442 (Aug 10, 2018)

Seems like the op ordered online .. Usually underdoested labs might need the grand worth if he gets it.
But I have been there like most of,us.


----------



## Jin (Aug 11, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> I think your math is spot on if you factor in the underdosed quotient.  10 ml pin to get 250 mg products. 1000mg T = 40 ml oil.





deejeff442 said:


> Seems like the op ordered online .. Usually underdoested labs might need the grand worth if he gets it.
> But I have been there like most of,us.



OP posted 3 years ago.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 11, 2018)

I blame common core math standards for the first post and the necro bump.


----------



## Dirty jonny (Aug 29, 2018)

Steroids are cheap, it’s the diet that’s not


----------



## Viduus (Aug 29, 2018)

Dirty jonny said:


> Steroids are cheap, it’s the diet that’s not




Can you combine all these one-liners you’re posting into one sticky? I keep having to load new threads to get all these gems.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 29, 2018)

Dirty jonny said:


> Steroids are cheap, it’s the diet that’s not



yep, 93/7 beef and steaks are not cheap.  


V, he does have some good ones doesn't he


----------



## DarthMaanz (Aug 31, 2018)

MementoMori said:


> So, I thought I might brighten your Monday by sharing the really stupid thing I almost did.
> 
> I was ordering my first batch of Test E for my first cycle. My first cycle involves two weekly 250mg pins, as per the usual first cycle. I saw that the bottle I was ordering said 250mg and was $49. So I, being a total moron, started to freak out thinking that I would need to buy two of those bottle for each week of the cycle, totaling up to almost 1k for a cycle. Only a minute or two later did I noticed the whole 250mg/1ml part and that the bottle contained 10ml.
> 
> So, not much more to the story than that. I'm an idiot and can't read apparently.



You’re not the only one, I did the same thing at first lol. Probably happens to many of us


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 14, 2018)

JAXNY said:


> So, 250mg x 2 times a week,  times 12 weeks with 10cc per vial,at 250mg per ml,  how many vials needed for this cycle and whats the remainder of that sum?
> If you can solve this one, youre a  genius in my book.



I'm pretty sure the answer is C...yep.. its C!


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 15, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> You’re not the only one, I did the same thing at first lol. Probably happens to many of us



That would explain why there are so many sources of junk **** maybe I should sell veg oil for $49.95 per 250cc


----------

